# riders, racing, pacing



## kccomet (Jun 7, 2019)

we had a pretty good racing thread going awhile back, but it got taken down. let's see some racing....toc six day, to present. bikes, riders, ads, photos, what have you got to share


----------



## kccomet (Jun 7, 2019)

yea


----------



## stezell (Jun 8, 2019)

kccomet said:


> we had a pretty good racing thread going awhile back, but it got taken down. let's see some racing....toc six day, to present. bikes, riders, ads, photos, what have you got to share
> 
> View attachment 1011514



If I had a chain wheel like this I would build a bike around it.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## oldy57 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## oldy57 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## kccomet (Jun 11, 2019)

six day posters


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 16, 2019)

Very old Italian board game box cover ..


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 16, 2019)

It would be fun to re-create this in your living room!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 16, 2019)

Race in Erie PA on May 30, 1892 (written on back of original photo


----------



## kccomet (Jun 16, 2019)

appelhans


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 30, 2019)

Cool old 6-Day program I had to go with the actual poster..


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 30, 2019)

*STAYER - M O T O R  P A C I N G . . .*
____________________________________


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 7, 2019)

ROBL ( all bandaged up from a crash on his Stayer Pacing machine about 1902/03 )


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's a rare shot of the inside Velodrome area where the riders rested during breaks.  Here you can see "Goosens" cabin on the left when he was racing against "Boogmans"  sign shown on the right. ( Anybody know of  "Goosens" or "Boogmans"? ) ... Kccomet has a bike from each in his collection - Rare today!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 29, 2019)

Major Taylor on his Orient 1:30 - the Orient Racers had purple rims.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 19, 2019)

I've always liked this corner of the Metz Museum - simple, clean and all about Zimmy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 10, 2020)

All my bikes are racers, starting with the 1898ish Glenwood with large sprocket, Pirate rat traps, semi-drop bars and weighs only 25.5lbs with tool pouch. Definately in the scorcher classification. Bell still works.


-love this pic:


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Here are a couple of Spanish 'Stayers' that are in a friends collection,  not antique but vintage definitely......




I helped some friends recently with putting on a display of vintage and antique bicycles at Velodrom Illes Balears and Jordi kindly put these on display.  Fascinating machines, I can barely imagine the adrenaline rush you'd get riding one of these at speed behind a big motor pacer.
I notice one has the Spanish flag, and the other has world champion stripes!
I got to ride Jaume's Circa 1910 ABC (Antonio Bibilioni Col of Palma, Mallorca) track bike for a few laps at the same event, boy was I happy.....




More racers please!


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 10, 2020)

77 Colnago Super, 86 Trek 760 Pro Series, 88 Cannondale Criterium Series (my daily thrasher and road rocket), not shown: 87 Miyata 712 Competition.


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 10, 2020)

Here is my handsdown favorite vintage racing pic. What a story it tells:


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 10, 2020)

here is a 1927 Boogmans stayer.  @corbettclassics


----------



## weebob (Feb 15, 2020)

can't give credit to whom it is due cause I forgot where it came from, from the web somewhere


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 6, 2020)

thats pretty hardcore ! starting out young !!!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 7, 2020)

My "Razesa" pursuit track bike.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 8, 2020)

I believe my tandem to be a racer if anyone has any info please let me know


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1298825



Nice to have you back brotha


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks!
It’s good to be back.


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## kccomet (Nov 10, 2020)

old steel


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2020)

kccomet said:


> old steel
> 
> View attachment 1299034




Very nice!

Here's more old steel.
The two known surviving ABC track bicycles.....




Something French.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 16, 2020)

Here is my favorite purchase from the Fall Memory Lane swap this year.  An as-found Columbia Model 44. It appears the tires and Christy men’s number 3 saddle have been added.  This bike was/is filthy; it still has a mud wasp nest on the bottom of the saddle.

So the Model 44 was Columbia's stock racer. The same model was raced by Eddie Bald in 1895-96 when he rode for the firm. After which Bald rode the White Flyer for Barnes. I’ve been told there are only three known examples of this model. It is amazing how light weight the bicycle is.  It is also funny how someone used this racer as there around town bike in Toledo in 1900 & 1901.

I wide like to thank Bill Corbett for his help and information.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Not sure if this was an out and out race model @New Mexico Brant, but an 1894 Columbia Model 38 is coming up for sale at auction over here in the UK on December 15th.




If anyone's interested in repatriating a fine looking machine,  here's a link to the auction.....









						Lawrences Auctioneers of Crewkerne | The John Maitland Archive of Motor Racing Photography & Library, Automobilia, Aeronautica & Historic Cycling
					

Bid Live at Lawrences Auctioneers of Crewkerne's The John Maitland Archive of Motor Racing Photography & Library, Automobilia, Aeronautica & Historic Cycling auction




					www.the-saleroom.com
				




Some other interesting machines listed for sale from page 7 onwards.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is my favorite purchase from the Fall Memory Lane swap this year.  An as-found Columbia Model 44. It appears the tires and Christy men’s number 3 saddle have been added.  This bike was/is filthy; it still has a mud wasp nest on the bottom of the saddle.
> 
> So the Model 44 was Columbia's stock racer. The same model was raced by Eddie Bald in 1895-96 when he rode for the firm. After which Bald rode the White Flyer for Stearns. I’ve been told there are only three known examples of this model. It is amazing how light weight the bicycle is.  It is also funny how someone used this racer as there around town bike in Toledo in 1900 & 1901.
> 
> ...



Nice machine!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)

My latest love affair.
1948
Short Wheelbase, Team Schwinn, Paramount Racer.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1302862
> My latest love affair.
> 1948
> Short Wheelbase, Team Schwinn, Paramount Racer.






cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1302867






cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1303131
> View attachment 1303132
> View attachment 1303133



Nice find, and great photos!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks, here’s the spec sheet on it.




















This one appears to have been custom ordered, with a short wheelbase, and team paint scheme.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2020)

Attention to all the details^^^^ creates superfast bikes that sometimes results in carnage. Maybe we need a post-crash thread Marty...



cyclingday said:


>


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Attention to all the details^^^^ creates superfast bikes that sometimes results in carnage. Maybe we need a post-crash thread Marty...



You're not wrong! 
Wood rims disintegrating at speed is a sure recipe for disaster.
Some of the motor-paced crashes were truly horrific.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 18, 2020)

Pierce Special Racer


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 1, 2020)

Fantastic terminology Marty...thanks for that!  Braking seems to have been terrifying if you had to...


----------



## petritl (Dec 1, 2020)

Nickel plated machine from an unknown maker


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Fantastic terminology Marty...thanks for that!  Braking seems to have been terrifying if you had to...



Beautiful bike, Tad!
Thanks, Pete.
It’s a lot to take in, but I got a kick out of reading that program for the 1948, 6 Day Bike Race.
What a brutal competition.
I’m surprised, they could get anybody to participate in it.
Definitely a modern day gladiator sport.


----------



## BatWaves (Jan 15, 2021)

TheWindrider said:


> All my bikes are racers, starting with the 1898ish Glenwood with large sprocket, Pirate rat traps, semi-drop bars and weighs only 25.5lbs with tool pouch. Definately in the scorcher classification. Bell still works.
> 
> 
> -love this pic:
> View attachment 1138020



Do you have a pic of your Glenwood?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2021)

You don't see many lady racers from this time period.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Two  more from Palma de Mallorca in the Balearic Islands of Spain.
Previously I'd mentioned the 'ABC' marque.
My good friend Jaume has, in the past few months, discovered two further examples from his home town. The first one is from 'Darder Hermanos', the one below is from 'Ciclos Maimo'......










Darder Hermanos were one of the biggest cycle stores around 1910 in Palma. Building their  own frames as well as retailing bikes from England and France. 
Interestingly,  Rafael Maimo, the proprietor of 'Ciclos Maimo' was a very young apprentice framebuilder (from 15 years old, and already 3 years into a bicycle shop career)  at 'Casa Bibiloni' home of 'ABC' before setting up on his own.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You don't see many lady racers from this time period.
> 
> View attachment 1392804




I think lady racers were quite common, especially at big events, but possibly only as a novelty entertainment between big money races. 
Which is a real shame when you consider the impact of cycling on the emancipation of women across the globe.
But you're right, it is unusual to actually see an image of one, but great to see.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 16, 2021)

Can anyone identify these guys?  I like the Crescent jerseys.


----------

